# my cheeky celestial pearl danio video



## freshwater nano (Jul 10, 2017)

https://youtu.be/-LCHj4WGPIk

3 celestial pearl danios and 2 of their 9 week old fry.
these fish are so much fun to watch so i made a little video, hopefully it reflects what i see on a daily basis.

the 2 females are vicious little shrimplet hunters. constantly scanning every corner of the tank for new arrivals. the male is just after one thing......female cpd booty


----------



## madhav96001 (Sep 11, 2016)

You have a good pair of eyes to rotate the focus ring accurately. Loved it...

with that kind of shrimp population, I think you need not bother about feeding your fish...

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

They are stunning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

